# Silent acid reflux



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anybody else has a problem with silent acid reflux where the acids just sit into your stomach and cause you have a annoying cold sensation through your nose and mouth everyday? I've read it can be cause by anxiety too. I also just got over pharyngitis which was also due to anxiety.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have acid re-flux but its due to a hiatal hernia. That's where part of the stomach has moved up through the opening in the diaphragm. i find that Prilosc OTC or Zegrid works well for me


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have acid reflux, but don't take anything for it.

I probably should take Prilosec. Either that, or quit coffee and soda.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nexium is as about as good as you can get for chronic heartburn(GERD) treatment =)

It actually repairs the damage caused by GERD in your esophagus. The usual dose range is between 40-80mg a day.


----------



## fade2black (Sep 7, 2009)

I have acid reflux, but I think mine is due to drinking too much soda. My one real true drug of choice - if you want to call it that. I sometimes take equate acid reflux pills I get at walmart. They help sometimes, but if they don't I either drink a bunch of milk to try and tone down the acid feeling in my throat or sip some maalox. I bet if I stopped drinking soda I wouldn't have much of a problem with acid..or weight. But I have yet to give it up. I think I love it more than life itself.


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Nexium is as about as good as you can get for chronic heartburn(GERD) treatment =)
> 
> It actually repairs the damage caused by GERD in your esophagus. The usual dose range is between 40-80mg a day.


Oh, well I don't have GERD. I don't show the symptoms.


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea you guys should quit on the caffeine, greasy and spicy foods. I been off that over 3 months now. I noticed a difference tho, but I heard I still have this acidity stomach because of anxiety tho..Im not sure. "shrugs"


----------

